# Condiments. The ones you love and the ones you hate.



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Since there is such a massive market for condiments I thought it would be interresting to see which ones you all love and which ones you can live without.

I love original tabasco, hot german mustard, worcestershire sauce (maggi lazenby's not lee and perrins), balsamic and malt vinegar, HP sauce.

Ones I could go without- ketchup, sweet mustard, mayo, bbq sauce, chutney, salad dressing (prefer my salad naked or with some chilli and lemon)


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2012)

I HATE yellow mustard. I will eat Gulden's dark mustard, but only on certain foods. I bought a small jar two years ago. It is still sitting in the fridge almost full. It doesn't go bad. It has vinegar in it and that is a preservative.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't care for pickle relish.  

I'm not a big condiment eater, I'll eat ketchup on a hotdog, bbq sauce on ribs or pulled pork/chicken, mustard on occasion, mayonnaise on burgers or sandwiches. 

I'm the type that will eat chicken tenders naked if they are really good ones, or with just a tiny bit of sauce.  If they are mediocre ones, I'll give them a good dip in honey mustard sauce.


----------



## Addie (Oct 15, 2012)

Now you have me thinking. I could drink ketchup right out of the bottle. (Ah, heartburn galore!) Eat hot dogs with sauerkraut only. Very thin layer of mayo of rare sandwiches. (don't like bread) Prefer butter. Relish is for potato salad. BBQ sauce only if it has been cooked on the meat. Salsa on an omelet. Seafood chili sauce for steamed shrimp. Or melted butter. I prefer my food unadorned. Just salt on FF.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Addie said:


> Now you have me thinking. I could drink ketchup right out of the bottle. (Ah, heartburn galore!) Eat hot dogs with sauerkraut only. Very thin layer of mayo of rare sandwiches. (don't like bread) Prefer butter. Relish is for potato salad. BBQ sauce only if it has been cooked on the meat. Salsa on an omelet. Seafood chili sauce for steamed shrimp. Or melted butter. I prefer my food unadorned. Just salt on FF.


 

OH MY GOODNESS, I love butter ( not margerine). 
Pickles, salsa and pesto are great too but I prefer homemade 
What is FF?


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 15, 2012)

Snip, FF is french fries. 

Love - mayo, tartar sauce, soy sauce, guacamole, grainy mustard, dijon, sour cream, homemade BBQ sauce (others are too sweet) and most vinegars and relish.

Dislike - Ketchup, regular mustard, salsa (unless it is fresh), 

Addie, I too will only eat a hot dog with sauerkraut!  And butter is great on everything!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm kind of a DIY-er. With the exception of vinegar and Worcestershire, I make almost all of my own condiments. Ketchup, mustard, BBQ, hot sauces (both fresh and fermented), mayo - I've pretty much made it all. Even a few odd ones like mushroom ketchup. Since I don't really follow set recipes for this kind of thing, they come out a little different every time I make them.

Some day I may give vinegar-making a try. But to be honest, I'm just a little leery about having live vinegar culture in the same house as all my wine. 

And I do keep a bottle of Heinz ketchup in the fridge. Though I don't use it much myself, if we have kids over to the house, they seem to like it better than my homemade stuff, which doesn't taste much like the Heinz product.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2012)

Don't like: Miracle Whip, some salad dressings (the one's that are real sweet)

Like: ketchup, mustard, oils, vinegars, relishes, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, fish sauce, some salad dressings, salts, peppers, salsas, chilies, mayonnaise, pickles, olives, capers...how much time do you have?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Snip, FF is french fries.
> 
> Love - mayo, tartar sauce, soy sauce, guacamole, grainy mustard, dijon, sour cream, homemade BBQ sauce (others are too sweet) and most vinegars and relish.
> 
> ...


 
 Feel really stupid now, French Fries won't forget that! 
Glad to see I'm not the only person that doesn't like ketchup, the only kind I've liked so far was a homemade recipe from Jamie Oliver I made a few times.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm kind of a DIY-er. With the exception of vinegar and Worcestershire, I make almost all of my own condiments. Ketchup, mustard, BBQ, hot sauces (both fresh and fermented), mayo - I've pretty much made it all. Even a few odd ones like mushroom ketchup. Since I don't really follow set recipes for this kind of thing, they come out a little different every time I make them.
> 
> Some day I may give vinegar-making a try. But to be honest, I'm just a little leery about having live vinegar culture in the same house as all my wine.
> 
> And I do keep a bottle of Heinz ketchup in the fridge. Though I don't use it much myself, if we have kids over to the house, they seem to like it better than my homemade stuff, which doesn't taste much like the Heinz product.


 
Green with envy  I'm coming to raid your fridge


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 15, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Green with envy  I'm coming to raid your fridge


Careful. There might be a few scary science project things in there as well.


----------



## bakechef (Oct 15, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Don't like: Miracle Whip, some salad dressings (the one's that are real sweet)
> 
> Like: ketchup, mustard, oils, vinegars, relishes, soy sauce, teriyaki sauce, fish sauce, some salad dressings, salts, peppers, salsas, chilies, mayonnaise, pickles, olives, capers...how much time do you have?



I'm with you on miracle whip! I once lived in rural NC, when you ask for mayonnaise, this is what you sometimes get, it's very popular.

I do like miracle whip as a component of coleslaw dressing though.


----------



## Andy M. (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't like mustard, any mustard, very much.  I use it on hot dogs (with either sauerkraut or sweet relish) and pastrami sandwiches.  That's about it.  

I don't use ketchup much.  Just on French fries and onion rings.

I really enjoy mayonnaise (Hellmanns) for sandwiches (including burgers), potato or pasta salads and coleslaw.

Sometimes I use mayo on French fries.  (Don't make a face, try it)

For me, Worcestershire and soy are ingredients more than condiments.

Guac, salsas, BBQ sauces (as long as they aren't too sweet) relishes, chutneys, etc.  Bring them on.


----------



## danbuter (Oct 15, 2012)

Likes
Heinz Ketchup
Mustard (just about any kind)
Miracle Whip
Ranch, Thousand Island, and Bleu Cheese dressings
Frank's Red Hot
Soy Sauce

Dislikes:
regular mayo
steak sauce - not really dislike, just don't see a need for it at all


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Careful. There might be a few scary science project things in there as well.


 

It's the scary things I'm after  I miss the days when I had time to make all my own condiments, preserves etc.
Nothing beats homemade!


----------



## roadfix (Oct 15, 2012)

chili flakes
ginger
tapatio


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Andy M. said:


> I don't like mustard, any mustard, very much. I use it on hot dogs (with either sauerkraut or sweet relish) and pastrami sandwiches. That's about it.
> 
> I don't use ketchup much. Just on French fries and onion rings.
> 
> ...


 
Forgot about Hellmanns Mayo, that I don't mind but it's too darn expensive to buy in SA. I like dipping radishes in Hellmans.
PS. I dip my french fries in Vanilla Milkshake! The only time I eat fries is when we eat out and they must be shoe string fries with an ice cold V milkshake for dipping


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 15, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm kind of a DIY-er. With the exception of vinegar and Worcestershire, I make almost all of my own condiments. Ketchup, mustard, BBQ, hot sauces (both fresh and fermented), mayo - I've pretty much made it all. Even a few odd ones like mushroom ketchup. Since I don't really follow set recipes for this kind of thing, they come out a little different every time I make them.
> 
> Some day I may give vinegar-making a try. But to be honest, I'm just a little leery about having live vinegar culture in the same house as all my wine.
> 
> And I do keep a bottle of Heinz ketchup in the fridge. Though I don't use it much myself, if we have kids over to the house, they seem to like it better than my homemade stuff, which doesn't taste much like the Heinz product.



Steve, I would love your recipe for ketchup.  DH is getting so sensitive to any bought products and I have tried some recipes but weren't satisfied.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 15, 2012)

I don't think I hate any condiment. It seems I find a use even for the ones I don't eat regularly or by themselves (horse radish comes immediately to mind).
It's a love tolerate relationship.
By far I go through more mayonnaise than anything else.


----------



## Cerise (Oct 15, 2012)

I only have & use the bare minimum "over the counter" - ketchup, mayo & mustard. Not a big fan of hot sauce, & use Tabasco sparingly - bloody mary's, meatloaf, & more recently a bloody mary shrimp salad.


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 15, 2012)

pacanis said:


> I don't think I hate any condiment. It seems I find a use even for the ones I don't eat regularly or by themselves (horse radish comes immediately to mind).
> It's a love tolerate relationship.
> By far I go through more mayonnaise than anything else.


Oh I forgot horseradish - I LOVE it!  I will eat a beef sandwich just to have some! 

For me mayo is a big one and I make my own when I can.  DH has to have a no soy no egg version and it is $7.00 for a small jar.  I make all his dressings and dips with it, use it on his sandwiches and tuna salad.  But its the real deal for me.

Another dislike is Miracle Whip.  I didn't have it as a child (same with ketchup but for different reasons) and I never developed a taste for it.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 15, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Steve, I would love your recipe for ketchup.  DH is getting so sensitive to any bought products and I have tried some recipes but weren't satisfied.


Sure, I'll post it tonight.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 15, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Sure, I'll post it tonight.


 
I'll be waiting for that post too


----------



## jabbur (Oct 15, 2012)

I use just about all condiments as called for in recipes.  By themselves, I use mayo more than anything (I can take or leave Miracle Whip since Mom used it exclusively but the rest of my family doesn't care for it).  I MUST HAVE ketchup on my fried egg sandwich along with mayo and cheese but that is about the only time I use ketchup.  My kids use it on everything!  We have several kinds of mustard, (dijon, brown, honey and yellow) that get used.  A1 on burgers, 57 sauce for steaks sometimes, worcestershire in meatloaf, soy for asian dishes.  I guess it just depends on the recipe.  Tabasco in the Brunswick stew is the only time it get used.


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Oct 15, 2012)

I like most condiments.  And I see someone includes Butter as a condiment-- good to find out a new use for Butter.  hahah.

I like blue cheese dressing, preferrably home made, on many sandwich combos if I have it on hand,   otherwise, it's mayo.    Today I had some tzakziki sauce.   That's really easy to make too,  if there is yogurt on hand.    

I prefer A1 steak sauce on anything except steak.   I prefer a stronger flavored Tamari sauce than soy sauce.  

I like to use Tiger Sauce, a sweet-spicy-hot sauce,  not quite as spicy as Srirachha ( sp),  as an additive to spiff up something else,  like fried rice or splash it some chicken just before it finishes on the grill or as an ingredient in a bbq sauce.    It says "Try Me" on the label and is usually hanging out on a shelf in the Ketchup aisle.  

Limes,  a squeeze of lime juice is sometimes all the condiment needed.   Probably the least calories of any.   Regrettably, I go for the others more frequently.


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 15, 2012)

I like most condiments too.  Love Heinz ketchup and Chipotle Tabasco on eggs.  Mustard, relish and kraut on hot dogs.  Lowfat Hellman's for lots of things.  Will have to look for Tiger Sauce.


----------



## jennyema (Oct 15, 2012)

I like all the condiments mentioned.  Each and every one with the exception of any commercial salad dressing but Aunt Fanny's (local) and HVRanch.

My fridge is filled with condiments and I always have several kinds of soy sauce and fish sauce going.

I'll add Pickapeppa, walkers wood jerk, A bunch of sambals, a bunch of Japanese rice seasonings and banana ketchup to the cumulative list.

My current favorite is a delicious spicy habanero ketchup.  I made a kick ass meatloaf with it the other day.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Oct 15, 2012)

I have several different jars of furikake, Japanese seasonings.

I love crumbled nori on some dishes.


----------



## Merlot (Oct 15, 2012)

I absolutely love mayo but I am trying to steer clear of it.  I like most other condiments with the exception of salad dressings like blue cheese, or thousand island.  I dislike duck sauce (is that the orange sweet stuff in chinese packets?) I won't eat Miracle Whip (blech).


----------



## Cindercat (Oct 15, 2012)

I like Miracle Whip but if given a choice would pick real mayo (Hellmans). Horseradish for beef sandwiches & steak. Tartar sauce or honey mustard for FF. Any kind if mustard for bologna or salami sandwiches or brats with saurkraut. Don't care much for ketchup & the thought of it on eggs makes me gag. I like balsalmic with a bit of stevia on salad, but I also like store bought Bleu cheese & Green Goddess dressing. Salsa for chips or meatloaf. Bbq sauce cooked onto meat, not soupy wet.


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Oct 16, 2012)

My favorite food/condimment pairing is malt vinegar on thick cut fries. My second favorite is probably either spiced honey mustard on thin, crispy sweet potato fries or buffalo sauce on wings.

I like most condiments that I've tried for certain things. I can find a use for almost any barbecue sauce. A1 is good on a burger, especially if it has mushrooms on it too. Worcestershire sauce is good added to a lot of things. Ketchup is good on a cheese burger or hasbrowns (although egg yolk is my favorite hashbrown "condiment"). Mustard is good on hotdogs, brats, pastrami, ham, bologna and various lunch meats. A little horsradish mixed with mayo is great on a medium-rare roast beef sandwich. I love rice with just a little soy sauce and sriracha mixed in. Maybe some chives or green onion too. I like sour cream and guacamole on a lot of different things. Plain yogurt works pretty well as a sour cream replacement. I like italian dressings, especially homade, on various sandwiches/subs. I love french and catalina dressing, especially jazzed up with a little lime and chili sauce, on veggies and veggie sandwiches.

I think whip cream, butterscotch sauce and chocolate syrup are great condiments for ice cream, cakes and cookies. And caramel is a great condiment for apples. 

There are a lot of the creamy salad dressings that I'm real picky about. Like, ranch is meh, unless it's home made or made from the Hidden Valley brand packets and then I really like it. A lot of the standard shelf blue cheese dressings (kraft, wishbone, etc) are gross. I like the T. Marzzeti's brand that comes in a jar but not the one that comes in a bottle. 

Oh, I hate Thousand Island dressing. Gross gross gross! And a lot of pre-made tartar sauces are gross too.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 16, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Steve, I would love your recipe for ketchup.  DH is getting so sensitive to any bought products and I have tried some recipes but weren't satisfied.


Laurie and Snip, here is my quickest recipe. It makes about 2 cups of ketchup, depending on how much water you add. I've made this recipe using homemade tomato paste, and it's good, but it's just as good (and more convenient) to use canned.

Tomato Ketchup

12 ounces tomato paste
1/2 cup red wine vinegar
1/4 cup brown sugar
1 tsp salt (or to taste)
1 tsp Worcestershire sauce
1/2 tsp onion powder
1/2 tsp garlic powder
1/4 tsp ground allspice

Mix everything and add enough water to dilute to the desired consistency. Adjust salt and brown sugar to taste.

There are many variations. For example, you can add a teaspoon or two of curry powder and make curry ketchup. One variation that I especially like is chipotle ketchup. To make that, add a chopped canned chipotle and a couple of teaspoons of the adobo sauce from the can as well. Run this mixture through the food processor.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Laurie and Snip, here is my quickest recipe. It makes about 2 cups of ketchup, depending on how much water you add. I've made this recipe using homemade tomato paste, and it's good, but it's just as good (and more convenient) to use canned.
> 
> Tomato Ketchup
> 
> ...


 
Thank you Steve  This is such an easy recipe, will try it for sure!
I've only ever made Jamie Oliver's recipe and that's much more work


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Laurie and Snip, here is my quickest recipe. It makes about 2 cups of ketchup, depending on how much water you add. I've made this recipe using homemade tomato paste, and it's good, but it's just as good (and more convenient) to use canned.



Thanks so much, Steve.  I am planning polish hot dogs tomorrow so will make some for DH's dog and fries.  He will be so surprised!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Laurie and Snip, here is my quickest recipe. It makes about 2 cups of ketchup, depending on how much water you add. I've made this recipe using homemade tomato paste, and it's good, but it's just as good (and more convenient) to use canned.
> 
> Tomato Ketchup
> 
> ...


Copied and pasted. I bet that would work with pasata if I reduced it.

Much easier and quicker than my recipe: http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/tasty-tomato-catsup-70303.html#post970628


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Copied and pasted. I bet that would work with pasata if I reduced it.http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f83/tasty-tomato-catsup-70303.html#post970628


Oh yes, I'm sure it would. You may not even have to reduce it that much, since I find I usually have to add water to this recipe to thin it out.

If one were so inclined, you could even start with canned or whole peeled/de-seeded tomatoes and cook them down to the desired consistency. I'm just not a big ketchup eater, so I tend to go the quick route. One batch of this easily lasts me 6 months.


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Oh yes, I'm sure it would. You may not even have to reduce it that much, since I find I usually have to add water to this recipe to thin it out.
> 
> If one were so inclined, you could even start with canned or whole peeled/de-seeded tomatoes and cook them down to the desired consistency. I'm just not a big ketchup eater, so I tend to go the quick route. One batch of this easily lasts me 6 months.


We don't use much ketchup either. But, homemade ketchup is so much tastier than the store-bought stuff.

I want to use pasata because it comes in glass bottles. I can get tomato paste in little glass jars at the health food store, but it is quite expensive. Even organic tomatoes come in cans lined with stuff containing BPA, which is estrogenic and I'm not supposed to eat anything estrogenic.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> We don't use much ketchup either. But, homemade ketchup is so much tastier than the store-bought stuff.
> 
> I want to use pasata because it comes in glass bottles. I can get tomato paste in little glass jars at the health food store, but it is quite expensive. Even organic tomatoes come in cans lined with stuff containing BPA, which is estrogenic and I'm not supposed to eat anything estrogenic.


 
Was thinking of using pasata too  Our tap water is really poor quality so I didn't want to thin out the ketchup. Scared it will make my sauce go off!


----------



## MrsLMB (Oct 16, 2012)

Miracle Whip and A-1 Sauce would be not allowed near my plate at anytime for any reason.  Hubby loves both so we have both but he has to prepare his own plate on the other side of the kitchen when he wants either of those those 2 items.

Otherwise I'm good with condiments and like to experiment with combinations.  Hubby says we need a separate fridge just for my condiments !!


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

MrsLMB said:


> Miracle Whip and A-1 Sauce would be not allowed near my plate at anytime for any reason. Hubby loves both so we have both but he has to prepare his own plate on the other side of the kitchen when he wants either of those those 2 items.
> 
> Otherwise I'm good with condiments and like to experiment with combinations. Hubby says we need a separate fridge just for my condiments !!


 
Never heard of A 1 sauce, must be an American thing. I'll google it.
My grandmother used to use miracle whip when I was little but i haven't seen it lately, can't say I've looked very hard. I never liked it either!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 16, 2012)

taxlady said:


> We don't use much ketchup either. But, homemade ketchup is so much tastier than the store-bought stuff.
> 
> I want to use pasata because it comes in glass bottles. I can get tomato paste in little glass jars at the health food store, but it is quite expensive. Even organic tomatoes come in cans lined with stuff containing BPA, which is estrogenic and I'm not supposed to eat anything estrogenic.



My niece and nephew pick and can their own tomatoes...by the bushel.  My Christmas gift from them every year is several jars of tomatoes, tomato paste, crushed tomatoes and even last year HP sauce!  I will be using their paste for my ketchup! 

BTW, what is pasata?


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 16, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> My niece and nephew pick and can their own tomatoes...by the bushel. My Christmas gift from them every year is several jars of tomatoes, tomato paste, crushed tomatoes and even last year HP sauce! I will be using their paste for my ketchup!
> 
> BTW, what is pasata?


 
Since I'm online anyway, Pasata is a cross between tomato paste and tomato sauce. Often used in pasta dishes or even as a pizza base.
It's an Italian tomato sauce, very good and only the best tomatoes are used to make it. Yum!


----------



## Dawgluver (Oct 16, 2012)

C&P Steve's ketchup!  Thanks!


----------



## taxlady (Oct 16, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> My niece and nephew pick and can their own tomatoes...by the bushel.  My Christmas gift from them every year is several jars of tomatoes, tomato paste, crushed tomatoes and even last year HP sauce!  I will be using their paste for my ketchup!
> 
> BTW, what is pasata?


Pasata is pureed tomatoes with no skin or seeds. Sort of like tomato paste if that hadn't been reduced.

I only found out about it in the past year. I think it is a fairly recent offering in Canadian stores.


----------



## radhuni (Oct 17, 2012)

I love raw vegetables, meat, fish, butter, whole spices and 'ghee' . I hate anything ready to cook and with lots of preservatives.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 17, 2012)

radhuni said:


> I love raw vegetables, meat, fish, butter, whole spices and 'ghee' . I hate anything ready to cook and with lots of preservatives.


 
Hi Radhuni 
I see you live in India, Do you perhaps have a good recipe for Green Chutney? I love it so much but the chef at our local Indian restaurant won't share his recipe


----------



## Claire (Oct 17, 2012)

To me, A-1 is much like a thickened Worchestershire.  My favorite for burgers is Heinz 57.


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 17, 2012)

Claire said:


> To me, A-1 is much like a thickened Worchestershire. My favorite for burgers is Heinz 57.


 
I should try it. I love worchestershire sauce on eggs but I don't like it when it makes my toast soggy and runs all over my plate 
English breakfast always takes me forever to eat, I love it though! I add a few drops of w/sauce, tabasco, and HP sauce or marmelade to each bite. Not all at once, it drives my husband nuts


----------



## radhuni (Oct 18, 2012)

Snip 13 said:


> Hi Radhuni
> I see you live in India, Do you perhaps have a good recipe for Green Chutney? I love it so much but the chef at our local Indian restaurant won't share his recipe



Of course, why not? Green chutneys may be various types. I am giving here a most common, I am not sure the taste may not match with chef.

Take a small bunch  of coriander leaves and a small bunch of mint leaves. Wash them (you can keep the stems). Add a teaspoonful thick tamarind paste, a teaspoonful yogurt and three or four cloves of garlic, salt according to taste. 

If you want sweet chutney, then add sugar according to taste otherwise add fresh green chilis.

Mix them in mixi with a two spoonful water.

You can keep it in refrigeration for two to three days.

Here is the hot green chutney I have prepared two days ago.


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 18, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> I should try it. I love worchestershire sauce on eggs but I don't like it when it makes my toast soggy and runs all over my plate
> English breakfast always takes me forever to eat, I love it though! I add a few drops of w/sauce, tabasco, and HP sauce or marmelade to each bite. Not all at once, it drives my husband nuts



A1 is alot like HP..


----------



## Steve Kroll (Oct 18, 2012)

radhuni said:


> Of course, why not? Green chutneys may be various types. I am giving here a most common, I am not sure the taste may not match with chef.
> 
> Take a small bunch  of coriander leaves and a small bunch of mint leaves. Wash them (you can keep the stems). Add a teaspoonful thick tamarind paste, a teaspoonful yogurt and three or four cloves of garlic, salt according to taste.
> 
> ...


Thank you for posting this. Green chutney is my favorite. I honestly think I could drink it.


----------



## Siegal (Oct 18, 2012)

Hmmm

I LOVE 
Harissa 
Schug
Garlic aioli 

I HATE 
Almost all commercial salad dressings  

People like some interesting stuff here... I need to get into the chutney thing. I have more than 1 cookbook full of chutney recipes just never made it


----------



## love2"Q" (Oct 18, 2012)

I cant think of a condiment i do not like in some form or use or another... I do not use much ketchup.. unless its cooked in something.. but i love mustard.. and hot sauce.. crystal would be my go to..


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Steve Kroll said:


> Thank you for posting this. Green chutney is my favorite. I honestly think I could drink it.


 
Same here! I love sliced firm paneer grilled with salt and pepper and a bit of olive oil drizzled with green chutney and a crisp salad of baby lettuce.

I grill the paneer like you would haloumi. Delicious!
I also like dipping plain fresh Naan bread into green chutney


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Hmmm
> 
> I LOVE
> Harissa
> ...


 
What is Shug?


----------



## Siegal (Oct 19, 2012)

Snip 13 said:
			
		

> What is Shug?



Schug is a spicy Yemenite blend of peppers,spices, oil that is popular in Israel. You can add it to everything. I dip my chicken in it with labne(
Yogurt cheese). Spice it up then cool It off..  Haha
It's so good they sell it in most kosher supermarkets


----------



## taxlady (Oct 19, 2012)

Siegal said:


> Schug is a spicy Yemenite blend of peppers,spices, oil that is popular in Israel. You can add it to everything. I dip my chicken in it with labne(
> Yogurt cheese). Spice it up then cool It off..  Haha
> It's so good they sell it in most kosher supermarkets


Sounds interesting. I Googled schug. It doesn't sound hard to make. Do you make or buy yours?


----------



## Siegal (Oct 19, 2012)

I never made it but I always ask for extra  from the Israeli restaurants around me so it's delicious as they make it there. Never tried making it but I think I will try and make some Harissa this week as that is harder to get fresh here.


----------



## Claire (Oct 20, 2012)

I have to say, I do not use steak sauces on good steaks or roasts that are cooked to my preference (that is to say, quite rare).  I do like them on burgers and as a dipping thing for fries.  And if someone insists on me eating an over-cooked beef thing, well, no flavor so you need the sauce!


----------



## Claire (Oct 20, 2012)

I think it is fun that some have mentioned harrissa.  I first had this condiment in Slovenia, but it wasn't called that.  Whenever we ordered a meat dish, it was accompanied by this sort of roasted pepper paste.  When we got home, we could buy it in paste form from jars or even like a toothpaste tube.  

Then we moved to the small-town Midwest (USA) and couldn't find it anywhere and I couldn't find a recipe.  A Pakistani friend from Chicago actually went around the city and brought us some.  Then I found a cookbook with a recipe, and my husband makes it and I freeze it to use in future meals.


----------



## Claire (Oct 21, 2012)

One thing I cannot get locally is Patak's hot lime pickle.  Love it and miss it.  A few years ago I bought it from Amazon, but the postage was more than the pickles!  But whenever I do Indian food, I miss it!


----------



## Siegal (Oct 21, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> One thing I cannot get locally is Patak's hot lime pickle.  Love it and miss it.  A few years ago I bought it from Amazon, but the postage was more than the pickles!  But whenever I do Indian food, I miss it!



I love pataks. Depending how much you eat of it I have ordered cases directly from then


----------



## Snip 13 (Oct 21, 2012)

Claire said:


> One thing I cannot get locally is Patak's hot lime pickle. Love it and miss it. A few years ago I bought it from Amazon, but the postage was more than the pickles! But whenever I do Indian food, I miss it!


 
Hope this helps, it sounds good!

Lime Pickle


----------

